# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  CRIANZA DE OVINOS A GRAN ESCALA

## richyricon

Estoy interesado en asociarme con criadores de ovinos a mas de 3500 msnm tengo 400 has. en Cusco zona de Chumbivilcas para crianza de ovinos a gran escala.
propuestas a 948059965Temas similares: Artículo: Olmos, un vistazo al proyecto de irrigación a gran escala de Perú Artículo: Los grandes exportadores peruanos invierten en los arándanos a gran escala Artículo: Capacitarán a ganaderos de La Libertad en crianza de ovinos con Alfalfa dormante Artículo: Agricultura de gran escala permitiría recuperar inversiones en irrigación, opinan Artículo: Valles de Cajamarca y Junín son ideales para producción a gran escala de cereza

----------


## Ararat

Mediante el cruce del ovino East Friesian (tres cuartos) y del ovino  peruano de raza Junín (un cuarto) según las excelentes cualidades  genéticas de ambas especies se obtendría un ovino de triple propósito  (carne, leche y lana) adaptado a las mesetas altoandinas (3600 msnm. a  mas de 4000 msnm. )y valles interandinos (a partir de los 3000 msnm.);  teniendo atributos de gran prolificidad (200%) precocidad en borregas de  8 meses y precocidad de crecimiento en corderos antes del destete y de  carne de bajo contenido graso. Producción aprox. de leche mas de 1 litro  diario con lactancias de 8 a 9 meses. Producción aprox. de 6 Kg. de  lana en machos y de 4 a 5 Kg. en hembras; pudiendo ser criado en  pastoreo, semi-estabulado o estabulado.
Sólo queda a nuestras autoridades y/o ganaderos altoandinos poner empeño  y mucho profesionalismo para generar y multiplicar esta nueva especie,  para el beneficio de las comunidades altoandinas.

----------


## richyricon

Estimado Arat gracias por tu aporte y dónde se puede obtener esta especie y en qué cantidad, agradeceré tu respuesta
Saludos

----------


## richyricon

ESCALA
Estimado Ararat gracias por tu aporte y dónde se puede obtener esta especie y en qué cantidad, agradeceré tu respuesta
Saludos

----------


## Ararat

Oveja Milschaft, East Friesian o frisona. Granja Las Churras en Cieneguilla. (Producción lechera)
Ovino Junín SAIS Túpac Amaru - Junín. (Producción lanera)
Ovino Marín Magellan Meat Merino (4M). Región Magallanes - Chile. (Producción de carne y lana fina).
Oveja Manchega (Producción lechera y cárnica) Castilla-La Mancha, España. 
Tengan presente que ninguna ganadería próspera ya sea de vacunos u ovinos se realiza con pastos naturales, sino con pastos cultivados de alta calidad para la elaboración de pienso. 
Para capturar agua en la napa freática se tienen que reforestar creando áreas boscosas utilizando pinos radiata ya que el eucalipto seca la napa freática y endurece los suelos con sus gigantescas raíces que es casi como sembrar rocas o piedras. 
Chumbivilcas es semidesértico un clima en el que los ovinos se adaptan preferentemente. 
Le dejo información de interés:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDjggArKPPc  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkLfinuv_30  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hysdMHVXr6s

----------


## richyricon

Estimado Ararat: estoy buscando ovejas para carne y lana, donde podría comprar y que raza me recomiendas.

----------


## Ararat

*Ovinos de doble propósito lana fina y carne:*  *Merino Superfino Australiano:* carne de cordero (menor de 1 año), lana fina.  *Dohne Merino:* Orígen Sudáfrica: carne de cordero (menor de 1 año), lana fina. 
Para la producción de carne es recomendable alimentar bien al corderito después del destete para emplear su carne luego de 6 meses o 1 año, porque el animal joven gana en la alimentación proteínas que son convertidas rápidamente en musculatura (carne) por consiguiente mayor peso, a diferencia del animal viejo (mayor de 2 años), que por más que se lo alimente bien lo único que gana es grasa y no musculatura, lo cual se traduce en pérdida de tiempo, calidad de la carne y recursos económicos. 
En el Perú difícilmente se podrá encontrar ganado ovino de calidad, Uruguay y Argentina cuentan con muy buen material genético y le recomendaría que sean los ovinos argentinos de la región patagónica (Chubut y Santa Cruz). 
Saludos.

----------


## richyricon

Me gustaría empezar con ganado nacional por motivos de presupuesto y temor a que no se adapten a la zona por la altura y calidad de pastos.

----------


## quirox

Deseo adquirir ovinos Pelibuey o Blackbelly, hembras y machos, de buena calidad genética.  Por favor contactarse. Cel 99 405 1737  Francisco Salgado

----------


## Ararat

El único ovino nacional  de calidad y de doble propósito (carne y lana) adaptada a la altura es la raza Junín.  http://www.saistupacamaru.com.pe/Ovinos/index.html?i=1

----------


## JOSEILLO

SALUDOS, MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LA INFORMACIÓN YA QUE RECIENTEMENTE ADQUIRÍ UN LOTE DE TIERRAS Y ME VOY A DEDICAR A LA CRÍA DE OVINOS, LOS FELICITO.

----------


## tonyb

Aca hay un video muy bueno sobre la produccion de ovinos   Usa Y2Mate. El vídeo explica la producción y manejo de la crianza  de los ovinos black belly como alternativa para proveer a las familias rurales de la costa norte y centro del Perú  recursos que les permita mejorar su condición de vida, mediante el mejor consumo de proteínas y generación de ingresos.

----------


## limp21

saben el valor de un ovino

----------

